# How do you report a LFS that neglegts his fish



## jpbotha (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi there. This might not be the right forum to address my problem, but here it goes. 
I visited a LFS that advertised on the internet. They claim to be specialists in marine and cichlid fish and fish tank building. I was shocked with the condition of the fish tanks at this LFS. They have coral tanks that have two fluoresant lights over the tank (1000mmx1000mmx200mm). The water and tank is so brown that you cant see what is inside. There is one small powerhead in this tank. At the entrance of the shop is a 200g tank with no lights, one two bar anemone fish, lots of live rock, no powerheads and a sort of sump only with a return pump inside, no filtration of any kind. He classifies himself as a breeder and specialist tank builder. All his marine tanks are in a shocking condition.
I wont even mention his freshwater tanks, although they are fairly better condition than the marine cause they dont require lot of maintenance.
Are there an organisation or something that LFS like this can be reported? If you look at their website, you wont believe it is the same place I am referring too. They must have had a great website designer to give the impression that thay are specialist marine aquarists. I asume I cannot give the mentioned website name on this forum. 
This was the worst condition I have ever seen any aquarium in.:evil:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Seeing as you are in Africa, I really have no idea which organization in your area handles abuse of pets. Just one thing to note though...Most people would not bother with complaints of fish abuse any similarly to abuse of furry pets. A lot of them just do not think "mere" fish being abused is worth the time and trouble to look into.:sad:

And no, I advise against mentioning the actual company in public for lawful reasons.


----------

